# tinderbox problem : [[: /dev/fd/63: No such file or director

## toralf

Pff, 2nd time within last 2 weeks where I run at my tinderbox into the problem, that the chroot images gave :

```
[[: /dev/fd/63: No such file or directory

Failed to validate a sane '/dev'.

bash process substitution doesn't work; this may be an indication of a broken '/dev/fd'.
```

and in another chroot I got :

```
OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/proc/self/fd'

 * The ebuild phase 'pretend' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

...

```

I do usually run 4 chroot images of Gentoo (stable/unstable + hardened/gentoo) in parallel, each of it get the dirs bind-mounted from the host, among them are:

```
  mount -t proc   none                $mnt/proc               &&\

  mount --rbind   /sys                $mnt/sys                &&\

  mount --rbind   /dev                $mnt/dev                &&\

```

FWIW the full script is here : http://www.zwiebeltoralf.de/pub/chr.sh

I'm wondering what happened here - last time I simple reboot the server but that isn't an option. Host kernel is 4.0.4-hardened-r3, fs is BTRFS of the chroot images (each in its own btrfs subvolume).

I do appreciate hints .

----------

